# Come on, CNC machinists, show your stuff.



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

Okay I know my stuff is only 2d and a bit amateurish, but at least I'm making a few bike parts that I need.

Disk brake mounts. I did not understand at first what I needed, but I kept trying. I kind fellow on another frame forum helped me out and I finally got what I needed.

Chainrings and cogs. Only limited by your imagination.

Fixy wrenches, Cog bottle opener/ fixy wrench/ bottle cage mounted tools. Simple and limitless.

Seat post collar. Uses Thomson bolt and barrel nut. Holds very well without much torque.

Thomson seat post head replica. To be glued into soon to arrive ti tubing. Testing continues.

Just having some fun while I'm running paying parts. Mostly programed on Mazatrol and run on an HTC-400. Some cad cam work done on Virtual Gibbs.


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

MTBR should have a components building forum, or at least rename this one to include components.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

nice seatpost


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay I know my stuff is only 2d and a bit amateurish

Amateurish? are you kidding - that looks ready-for-primetime to me - I have bought and used much worse than that. I like all of it.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Is this OK?

http://pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=PVD_R3_Slalom_Truck

http://pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=PVD_Boxxer_Air_Caps

http://pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=PVD_Shock_Reducers


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Parts for my ERD caliper.









A mold I made to shoot der. cogs to pass my senior mold maker test. 








65 lbs. of joy.


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

pvd said:


> Is this OK?


Sweet! My son wants green skate trucks!

Keep 'em coming. That's good stuff.


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about Tim. I knew a tool and die maker had some cool stuff.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

JoeandEaston said:


> Seat post collar. Uses Thomson bolt and barrel nut. Holds very well without much torque.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> I envisioned a 'blind' hole for the barrel nut to keep it xtra clean looking.
> 
> -Schmitty-


I was planning to do that for the next version. It was originally programmed like that, but I changed it last minute. I am making 34.9s next, this was a 30.0 for my Misfit.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Might could 'pantograph' a logo over the blind hole.

-Schmitty-


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

TimT-

That's great stuff. I've always wanted to do an ERD caliper, then I saw the Phil Wood system. Amazing. It just doesn't work for UST. I think an ID version of your tool would do the trick.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

pvd said:


> TimT-
> 
> That's great stuff. I've always wanted to do an ERD caliper, then I saw the Phil Wood system. Amazing. It just doesn't work for UST. I think an ID version of your tool would do the trick.


Oh yea it also works as an inside caliper. There is another scale on the back side. I just turn everything around and the black tab allows me to reset my zero. 
Never seen the Phil Wood stuff got a link/pictures?

Tim


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Oops, it was Sutherlands, not Phil.

It's really great because rims are never truely round untill you build them so it's hard to do a quality ERD measure. This system corrects for that by making a circumfencial measure. It's pretty nice.

https://www.sutherlandsbicycle.com/rimdiametersystem/


----------



## TheDecisiveMachinist (May 17, 2010)

Have a look around there are some bike parts scattered through my galleries.

www.decisivemachine.smugmug.com


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty sick!


----------



## JoeandEaston (May 3, 2004)

Wow. that's the kind of work I aspire to. Really nice looking stuff.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Good stuff, wish I had such nice toys.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Decisive, are you the OffRoadToad guy?

-Schmitty-


----------



## TheDecisiveMachinist (May 17, 2010)

Sorry no! But met him once in a dark alley in Vancouver. Told me what he needed and about his plans for "Toadal Domination"..........Can't say anymore .........He might be watching............


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

can anybody here do water jet cutting of .5 inch thick carbon plates?


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeandEaston said:


> Wow. that's the kind of work I aspire to. Really nice looking stuff.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Downhill crank.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy bleeding ankles!!!!

-Schmitty-


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Schmitty said:


> Holy bleeding ankles!!!!
> 
> -Schmitty-




(a few years old, but still one of my favorite projects)


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Pretty beefy, nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How about some chainrings that will work with the new 10 speed stuff?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

those moonhead cranks were sweet....would have liked to have got my hands on a set....


infact all the moonhead stuff was amazing....esp the 10 speed trimble....


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Seems like another lifetime ago, on a continent, far, far away.....


----------



## TheDecisiveMachinist (May 17, 2010)

There is some nice work on here. The swingarm part looks really cool. Here is one more from long ago. We had a boss that called us this, so we stuck it on a chainring.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Haha, that's cool.

Can you do one for me that says "Don Walker still thinks Thylacine Cycles sucks because fillet brazing is much harder than designing and machining complex 3D parts with multiple tool changes and set-ups"?


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Prima Donna? Or mebbe you guys write code to 'like a virgin'.


-Schmitty-


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

some really nice stuff in here, I am almost embaraced about mine (really old, haven't done anything in a while)


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*My favorite thread ever!*

Love to see all the cool stuff people come up with! I will post some pics once I get to work. I don't even have many pics of stuff I built, but I have a lot of CAD files! Does that count?

When I took my first machining class in college (while studying drafting) I realized I would much rather make stuff than draw it! Then it donned on me that I could make parts for my bike, and that was it! Changed my major and 7 years later I teach machining/pre-engineering and work part time at a job shop in town (to make extra$ and keep my skills sharp).

Keep the pics coming, this thread is awesome!

frog


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

pvd said:


> Is this OK?
> 
> http://pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=PVD_R3_Slalom_Truck


can I get a set of these in 180mm that'll fit my LY Dropspeed? I'd prefer blue ano if that's not too much hassle


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Had a Campy record headset with a little rubber ring that kept drying out and falling off. Tried replacing it with a cut piece of tubing but after some time same thing happened. Figured that a piece of machined Cocobolo would work just a little bit better. Photos from before and after.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Home brew coupler for a bike I took to South America last year. No CNC here, all manual.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*No pics, but some CAD models.*

I realized I have no actual photos of parts I have made. I had them all on display once, but never took a picture!

Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, you guys that are doing this? Are you using CAD, or Solid Works? I only ask because I have built numerous high end workstations for the sole purpose of Solid Works.


----------

